# Hard case or padded soft case



## Mboswell17 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am looking at getting either the new SKB Hunters series Hard case or the Blacks Creek DXT case for my mathews DXT.. Both around the same price, just wanted to get some opinions from some members and see which direction I should go or maybe just get both??


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Go with the skb.
Those blacks creek cases are overpriced for the way they are made if you ask me. If you want a good bag case go with the skb deluxe case.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

a soft case takes up less room, but if you're going airlines gotta have the hard case


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Look at the Game Plan Gear soft bow case too, all ripstop material, internal wire support, moveable bow tiedowns for a custom fit and about 1000 pockets in thing. I have one and highly recommend it, unless you are planing to fly with it.


----------

